# Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken



## Seb83 (22. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,

nach meinem Umzug von Frankfurt am Main an die Küste beginne ich dieses Jahr mit dem Watfischen (bin also absoluter Anfänger).

 Ich hätte mal ganz doofe Frage beim umrüsten der Blinker (Snaps, Möre Silde und Stripper) auf Einzelhaken. Ich habe mir von Gamakatsu Circle in der Größe 2/0 geholt und an die Blinker gefummelt. Nur hat der Haken kein Spiel mehr da der Sprengring zu dick ist. Ich habe jetzt mit allen die ich hier habe getestet und finde keinen der dünn genug für das Öhr ist. Macht ihr da einfach nen zweite dazwischen, das der frei laufen kann oder gibt's nen anderen Trick dafür?

LG Sebastian


----------



## Cocofi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Moin,
besorge dir den Gamakatsu Economy 3423 ,gibts von Größe 8 bis 2/0,für MeFo-Blinker ist auch der Gamakatsu Single 56,zwei passente Sprengringe dran und es gibt weniger Aussteiger.
Die Haken gibts bei Gerlinger.
lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Guter Tipp,#6
 suchte ich auch schon länger dran.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

So einen Thread gabs schonmal, hier gibt es daher noch mehr Infos: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291954


----------



## Rosi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*



Cocofi schrieb:


> Moin,
> besorge dir den Gamakatsu Economy 3423 ,gibts von Größe 8 bis 2/0,für MeFo-Blinker ist auch der Gamakatsu Single 56,zwei passente Sprengringe dran und es gibt weniger Aussteiger.
> Die Haken gibts bei Gerlinger.
> lg



Naja, der Witz am Circle ist die nach innen gebogene Spitze. Deine beiden Haken sind ganz normale Einzelhaken, da kannst du auch welche vom Brandungsangeln empfehlen. Nicht vergleichbar mit einem Circle. Dieser Circle hat leider ein zu enges Öhr, deshalb verwende ich halt 2 Schlüsselringe. Das macht sich sowieso besser, denn es muß ja nicht an jedem Blinker in der Kiste ein Haken bammeln. Wenn an jedem Blinker ein Schlüsselring ist, reicht das vollkommen aus, denn an jedem Circle ist ja auch ein Schlüsselring und man kann ruckizucki umrüsten. 

Die Behauptung mit den Aussteigern finde ich auch gewagt. Wer weiß schon so genau, warum der Fisch gerade ausgestiegen ist. :m


----------



## Seb83 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Danke Rosi! Dann werde ich das mit dem zweiten Sprengring so machen. 
Mit den Circle Hooks habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (allerdings gebundene Montagen) daher sind die anderen Einzelhaken keine Option für mich. Den verlinkte Thread kenne ich, aber zu meiner Detailfrage findet man hier nichts.


----------



## Seele (23. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Ich komm mittlerweile ganz von Sprengringen weg und nehme einen Snap der auf beiden Seiten geöffnet werden kann. Je nach Modell reichen da extrem kleine für die entsprechende Tragkraft aus.


----------



## xaru (23. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Schau dir mal die an: http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p8852_Gamakatsu-LS-3423.html

extra zum umrüsten auf Einzelhaken.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Bei uns kaufen die Kunden diesen hier: Owner S61 Seatrout Öhrhaken

Da ich meine Wobbler schon fast alle umgerüstet habe (Gamakatzu 3423F), die mir aber für Blinker und Spinner nicht gefallen haben, habe ich jetzt die ersten damit ausgerüstet und bin zufrieden mit.
Zwei kleine Spengringe dazu und fertig...

Edit: @Xaru: der von dir gezeigte Haken ist für extra für Wobbler, aber nicht so gut für "Eisen" geeignet - hat mit der Biegung des Hakenschenkels und der Öhrstellung zu tun.


----------



## Rosi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Der Owner S61 wird viel beworben, jedoch war ich richtig enttäuscht davon. Ich habe mich geärgert, daß ich den überhaupt ausprobiert habe. Scharf ist der Haken, jedoch jackeln sich die Meerforellen sofort raus. Bei Dorschen mag er halten, da hält auch ein scharfer Wurmhaken.

Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Angler kennen den Circle garnicht, sonst würden sie solche Vergleiche nicht anstellen. Hier ist mal ein Foto. Oben der Owner, unten ein Circle. Schaut euch die Spitze an.


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Moin Rosi.

Ich würde einen 2ten sprengring oder einen Wirbel mit

Karabiner( Wobbler Karabiner)wegen dem großen bogen 

vorschalten.

Und schau mal nach diesen Haken..VMC 7266 oder diesen

Gamakatsu"Decoy Pluggin Single 27".


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Baum1309 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*



Rosi schrieb:


> Der Owner S61 wird viel beworben, jedoch war ich richtig enttäuscht davon. Ich habe mich geärgert, daß ich den überhaupt ausprobiert habe. Scharf ist der Haken, jedoch jackeln sich die Meerforellen sofort raus. Bei Dorschen mag er halten, da hält auch ein scharfer Wurmhaken.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Angler kennen den Circle garnicht, sonst würden sie solche Vergleiche nicht anstellen. Hier ist mal ein Foto. Oben der Owner, unten ein Circle. Schaut euch die Spitze an.


 
Hi Rosi,
ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Circle Hook Haken. Das Öhr ist nach dem Schenkel leicht abgewinkelt, beeinträchtigt das irgendwie den Lauf des Blinkers oder beim haken im Maul?


----------



## basstid (24. März 2015)

*AW: Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken*

Kann da Rosi voll zustimmen! 

Ich habe den S61 auf allen "Dorschblinker" die ich vom Belly Boat grundnah jigge. Nicht nur die Dorsche bleiben an denen gut kleben, auch habe ich wirklich wenig Hänger.

Forellen hingegen steigen bei den Dingern auch bei mir überdurchschnittlich oft aus. 

Insgesamt sind die Einzelhaken-Experimente für mich abgeschlossen, seit ich nicht mehr wöchentlich an die Küste komme. Subjektiv habe ich mit Drillingen einfach eine höhere Quote.


----------

